# Image Dynamics IDMAX12 D4 Review



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

What do you think of Image Dynamics IDMAX12 D4 subwoofer?
I need your advise, before I decided to buy this products.

Thank you.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI this section is for you to give reviews not ask for them


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Please search... There's a lot of info on this forum about the IDmax. 

Kelvin


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

People need to start Listening and auditioning speakers for themselves, this is getting just down right stupid.

What sounds good to someone, and work in their application may not sound good to the next. Nobody should EVER buy Speakers without auditioning them first!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

mmiller said:


> People need to start Listening and auditioning speakers for themselves, this is getting just down right stupid.
> 
> What sounds good to someone, and work in their application may not sound good to the next. Nobody should EVER buy Speakers without auditioning them first!!!!!!!!!


Agreed, but maybe he has to order them from the states. Dunno if there are dealers in Indonesia... 

Kelvin


----------



## Earl1 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is really informative forum about IDMAX12 but i think its should be more well decorated or informative if some one share links about the IDMAX12 or its images review


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

they great sub if you want SQL

I had a idmax10 a while back and loved it, actually preferred it to the 12

if you are able to audition them, then go for it, everyone has different opinions on speaker gear.

if you are going all out SQ, IMO id pick a IDQ v3 over a max anyday..


----------

